# FL Keys Here



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

What’s up y’all. I guess I never officially introduced myself back in 2014 when I joined this group. At the time I lived in Louisiana but have recently moved to the Keys. I have a Dolphin Renegade (that I found on here). She is currently going through some remodeling as I’m going from tiller to remote. I’ll post some pics now of what she looked like and then when it’s all complete. If anyone is in the area and wants to fish sometime I’d be happy to host.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Don't be a stranger. We all like to see mods and updates. Good source of inspiration/ideas, even for those of us with newer skiffs.

What part of the Keys? It's a special place, regardless. Native Conch myself, but now in a nice alternative in the beautiful Florida Panhandle.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Zika said:


> Welcome. Don't be a stranger. We all like to see mods and updates. Good source of inspiration/ideas, even for those of us with newer skiffs.
> 
> What part of the Keys? It's a special place, regardless. Native Conch myself, but now in a nice alternative in the beautiful Florida Panhandle.


I’m in Tavernier. I’m loving it down here so far. I had been doing some tarpon fishing up there where you are at, out of Mexico Beach. It’s a nice area.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I’m always down to fish. I’m in Islamorada. Thanks for selling me the coffin box. I’ll be out of the water for a little while. Let’s throw some flies 🤙🏾


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I worked Mexico Beach and St. Joe some, but most of my efforts were east, around Apalach to Keaton. I was guiding for tarpon at Location X long before some others "discovered it."

I'm in the Pensacola area now and having fun exploring spots I haven't fished since my Navy days.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

MikeChamp12 said:


> I’m always down to fish. I’m in Islamorada. Thanks for selling me the coffin box. I’ll be out of the water for a little while. Let’s throw some flies 🤙🏾
> View attachment 182175


For sure man! As soon as my boat is done, I promise to hit you up. That looks like a serious undertaking you have there. It will all be worth it though.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to introduce yourself. We have a lot of folks who have been members for a long time but are now introducing themselves. It's great to get to know everyone. 

I'll be in Islamorada over Christmas. Hope to have a chance to meet both of y'all.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Zika said:


> I worked Mexico Beach and St. Joe some, but most of my efforts were east, around Apalach to Keaton. I was guiding for tarpon at Location X long before some others "discovered it."
> 
> I'm in the Pensacola area now and having fun exploring spots I haven't fished since my Navy days.


Thank you for your service, I just finished with the AF myself. After Mexico Beach got demolished in Michael, I fished one time over at Apalach. Those are all nice areas.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

iMacattack said:


> Thanks for taking the time to introduce yourself. We have a lot of folks who have been members for a long time but are now introducing themselves. It's great to get to know everyone.
> 
> I'll be in Islamorada over Christmas. Hope to have a chance to meet both of y'all.


Thank you! For sure, if you need a boat to fish on when you’re here, just hit me up.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, we're bring the Egret with us. Staying at La Jolla Resort. We love that place.


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

Living Down in Lower Matacumbe. Need anything at all don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Who wouldn't want to live in the keys
Welcome


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> Thank you for your service, I just finished with the AF myself. After Mexico Beach got demolished in Michael, I fished one time over at Apalach. Those are all nice areas.


Thank you for yours as well! Enjoy your new digs.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

messin.with.sasquatch said:


> Living Down in Lower Matacumbe. Need anything at all don't be afraid to ask.


Thanks man. Would love to find people to fish with around here. I got here in Dec and don’t know anyone here. I’m in Tavernier. Let me know if you want to go sometime. I should be getting my skiff back in 4 weeks.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

messin.with.sasquatch said:


> Living Down in Lower Matacumbe. Need anything at all don't be afraid to ask.


Just left Lower Matacumbe yesterday. Wind blew pretty bad all week. But got out a few times and caught some bones. Wish i was there this week. Looks like the weather is going to be good. Gotta love that place.


----------



## joefishgiordano (Aug 30, 2021)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> I’m in Tavernier. I’m loving it down here so far. I had been doing some tarpon fishing up there where you are at, out of Mexico Beach. It’s a nice area.


 Oh nice, I miss tavernier. My dads house when I was a kid was on woods ave across from the high school.


----------



## AlabamaTarpon (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice looking Renegade! I'm excited to see how it turns out. How do you like where your platform is located? I've thought about moving mine back some to be on the hatch of my super skiff about where yours is but thought it might be too far back.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

AlabamaTarpon said:


> Nice looking Renegade! I'm excited to see how it turns out. How do you like where your platform is located? I've thought about moving mine back some to be on the hatch of my super skiff about where yours is but thought it might be too far back.


Thanks man. I actually like where it’s at. Still easy enough to get things in and out of the storage under it too.


----------

